# Uber stock price (NYSE:UBER) gained 20% in May 2020 (decreased in June)



## JohnTobbs (Jun 24, 2020)

Fortunately, shares of Uber (NYSE:UBER) gained 20% in May 2020. The stock gains have much to do with "better than expected" first-quarter sales. There is also the direction of the wider market. However, for the month of June 2020, uber stock decreased. The ride-sharing market seems to be rebounding from challenges created by the novel coronavirus Covid-19. Uber company is sure trying to increase Uber market share. Some of the top competitors of Uber are: Lyft, Ola, DiDi, Grab, Bolt, Yandex.Taxi, Gett, Curb, Bird and LimeRoad.

Many customers are thinking about whether to use Uber or Lyft. Uber stock (NYSE: UBER) did fall (as many other stocks also fell) since early February after the WHO declared the Coronavirus Covid-19 a global health emergency. Lyft stock (NASDAQ: LYFT) fell even worse than Uber at that time. The spread of the Coronavirus Covid-19 Pandemic certainly had a negative impact on the global stock market and on the ride-sharing market.

More people became confined to their houses because of lockdowns. Some people became more fearful about sharing rides with other people. Uber Eats has continued to create food deliveries through the pandemic. Customers could tell drivers to stay far away and distance themselves. Packages of food could be left near the door.

Uber certainly has better exposure to international markets than Lyft. Uber seems to have outperformed through the pandemic situation. Lyft has a relatively cheaper valuation.









Uber stock price (NYSE:UBER) gained 20% in May 2020


Fortunately, shares of Uber (NYSE:UBER) gained 20% in May 2020. The stock gains have much to do with "better than expected" first-quart...




www.igorbnews.com


----------

